# Nursing a hemotoma on my shin



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My door bell rings at 7:30 pm, the dogs are down stairs (WHO knows where) I start for the front door which is up an additional set of stairs all is kool!! And then door knocker starts banging away like someone needs to get us out because the house is on FIRE!! 
So Both Dogs are now in full alert, and storming the door at full throttle. 
I'm at the door, but have not opened it as the pack of mad dogs may consume who ever is HAMMERING my front door. So I turn the dogs back down stairs ( this is a Practiced, trained, sequence) They go to the bottom of the stairs and WAIT.
Accept the Banging on the door continues even though I have responded " I AM COMING... JUST A MINUTE"
I was a fool to open the door. 
I should have gotten the dogs totally under control ... Live and learn


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

who was it?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

It was a family member who thought getting the dogs riled up was CUTE!!
Not Cute at all, and I am seriously considering a permanent sign that requests "ALL Guests" to ring once, or knock once.
I have worked very hard on our "front door etiquette" it is so counter productive to have them "forced" into such a state as happened tonight. 
I don't know what part of which dog smacked my shin, but it is really ugly

Front door etiquette is So important, and not an easy lesson to learn, especially with family that the dogs identify as friend/Loved one.
It is difficult to communicate this aspect of dogs, to people close to you.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I feel your pain :'( Dexter gave me my first black eye a couple weeks ago. I was sitting on the floor - pretty much right in the middle of the doorway - inspecting the underside of this end table we have near the door. He was playing in the room and I didn't think anything of it. Well, someone came and knocked at the front door and he went flying out of the room at the same time I sat up. Got me right in the face somehow. He just kept right on going (of course!).


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

tknafox2 said:


> It was a family member who thought getting the dogs riled up was CUTE!!


I find things like that aggravating.
Not to a point where I get mad, but they darn well know it aggravates me. I have a brother like your family member.
The pay back was I bought his kids play dough, finger paints, colored sand, and every loud annoying toy I came across.
He called a truce.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

That is just really not cool at all. Someone pounding like crazy if I am not expecting anyone (especially really early or late) would have freaked me and the dog out. Firearms would likely have been at the ready until I could peek out a window to see who it was.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you HVF for letting me vent... It is like a HUG from you all, and I appreciate it so much.
Like you TR, It wasn't enough to make me Mad, just irritate me real good!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Ouch - not fun at all! It's amazing how fast your cute lovable pups can inflict injury on you 

I have an uncle that thinks it's funny to get the dogs going crazy and it's amazing how fast he can get them absolutely nuts. It is very annoying, it's one thing that play with them but I don't know why people think it's funny to get them so worked up. I'm still working on front door etiquette with my dogs, so if someone did that at my house I probably wouldn't have kept my cool like you did - good job.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

We have one very well behaved lab, an ok behaved lab, and our little V, who we are working on. The other day, we had someone over looking at the pups and he wanted to see all of our dogs. I let the well-behaved lab in and he got her all riled up. I scolded her and the wife said, "it's ok - he is playing with her." Umm...you don't know my dog and how much energy is packed into her. It was all fun and games until she headbutted him in her excitement.  I hate to say I told him so, but I did. 

Hope you heal quickly!


----------

